# 4x65 watts on a 55gal?



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

I know this is overkill for a 55 but I got a great deal on a used fixture.It has two separate switches running two 65 watts bulbs each.I know I can use just one of the switches for 130 watts on my 55gal.Is there any schedule I can use with the other 130 watts?
Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Nah, it's not overkill....if you want to run an algae farm! Muahaha. Just kidding.

I hope you plan on injecting CO2 with this setup? Hopefully pressurized.

Run it like this:
Front bank for 4 hours = 130watts
Both banks for 2 hours = 260 watts
Back bank for 4 hours = 130 watts

It'll be OK if you inject CO2 and keep up with fertilizing.


----------



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.I do plan to CO2 inject but will have to wait a month or two before I can buy the setup. I will just run 130watts on it for now.This will be my first high light setup so we will see how well that goes.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Even with only 130 watts on the 55 gallon, you should at least dose Excel if you won't have pressurized CO2 going. In that month or two, you could get some algae since you're on the borderline of high light.


----------



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

I use excel on some of my other tanks so that shouldn't be a problem.I plan on using the EI method along with injecting CO2 on this tank.It will be nice to be able to grow HC and some of the other high light plants that I have seen.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Epic's schedule is exactly what I'd do too. I'd absolutely recommend pressurized CO2 though. You'll be much happier with the results in the long run.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I use a similar lighting schedule and it works but co2 and ferts is a must!


----------



## JeremyAZ (Feb 16, 2007)

I have the same amount of light over my 55. I found a JBJ set up on sale and even though all the posts I read said it was too much light for a 55 I bought it. I ran a 8 hour photo period with all 260 watts on. I didn't have another timer at the time otherwise I would have split it up so a 3/4/3 photo period. 

When I first got the lights I only had DIY co2 and did EI with a 40-50% weekly water change. Maybe its just dumb luck, but I had zero algae problems. Prior I had 4x40 watt shop lights. 2 weeks ago I finally upgraded to pressurized c02 and plant growth has exploded with still no algae problems. I have had some stem plants grow over an inch in one day. So if you don't like to do mass trimmings turn the light down 

I love this set up for my 55. It gives me options. If I don't want as much light on I can turn a bank off and vary the time they are on. More light gives you more options.


----------



## TigerLilly (Feb 11, 2007)

JeremyAZ said:


> and did EI
> .


So what exactly is the EI method? What is excel? I'm guess its something to use in place of, or addition to, CO2? Sorry. Plant newbie trying to learn.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Look under the "Science of Fertilizing" section for a rundown on EI.

Excel is a product marketed by Seachem which contains a molecule that provides carbon. It's probably not quite as effective as regular CO2, but it's quite beneficial compared to nothing. It apparently has some algicidal properties too, especially at higher doses.


----------

